# Double Tap Fast Draw Slingshot Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Open end of a can to me at 10 foot distance and shooting with marbles and rocks.

The reason the can did not take off when hit is because it had to be taped to the pavement to prevent the wind from taking it..
Not a very good session today. I think I am setting a trend for poor shooting sessions.

The last shots were with marbles and from tap to tap 9/10 of one second.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Good shooting. I'll trade my best shots for your bad ones. :naughty:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That man got more taps than the corner bar


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got in from a Dbl Tap session, best I could do was a little under 2 sec, I`ve got a ways to go, after while it turned into speed shooting, got off 6 shots in 5 sec, now if I can just hit the target everytime....practice, practice, practice


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok went back out and tried again with my OPFS ( shorter tubes ) got off 8 hits chasing the can in under 10 sec, gonna stick to the shorter tubes


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You guys are unbelievable. I need more practice, practice, practice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have no idea how you can palm ammo and reload so quickly.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I find that short tubes secured in the right position to the fork make all the difference, as for the reloading its just repetition, starting slow until the movement becomes natural to you, my average now is 1 shot per sec and chasing the can I started out at about 6 ft and my last shot was a little over 20, ninth shot I missed, oh well, try again tomorrow


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Well for one thing, as all you experienced catapultists may know ... it seems one cannot do this kind of speed shooting as effectively with flat bands or certain kinds of fork attachments. I tried . Tubes seem to have advantage here. Also, the added tube insulators that Dgui uses not only protecting inside tubes from fork wear, but after the shot, the tube insulators helps the tubes to spring open & ready for next ammo reload. Even though Dankungs use tubes, those kind of attachments can tangle more. So if your bands/pouch automatically open quickly in the ready position, it is just a matter of practicing technique of ammo palming & reloading into pouch.

Zorro (armchair monday-morning quarterbacking  )


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

More good reasons to order some tubes, then


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Make sure when they are hanging the pouch stays open and the tube length from fork tip to pouch is no more than 5in


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Also, is the position of tubes & pouch before tying to forks. Be sure that the natural curvature of tubes is, so that curve is in convex rest position, facing outwards. Maybe hard to explain ... his video easier to understand ....

How To Attach Single Tubes To Forks & Pouch For Best Performance

You do not necessarily have to use PFS size and can apply attachment method if one prefers to using larger slingshots.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Very cool vid and some very educative comments that follows :thumbsup:

gotta give this a try


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ash said:


> I have no idea how you can palm ammo and reload so quickly.


This is one way to palm ammo and finger out the ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is slow but it is repetative shooting with flatbands.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tubes and Flatbands.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Just got in from a Dbl Tap session, best I could do was a little under 2 sec, I`ve got a ways to go, after while it turned into speed shooting, got off 6 shots in 5 sec, now if I can just hit the target everytime....practice, practice, practice


Super !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, Darrell. The middle/thumb combo is something I will have to try out.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I will caution all not to use steel when trying to speed shoot involving quick repetative reloading. Wait till you get good desired results and then ease slowly into 3/8 and or 7/16 steel.*

*Steel is not forgiving at all and use it with respect.*


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a good friend that plays guitar. Listening to him will inspire you to be a better musician. He plays by ear. He will take 5 notes and move you to go buy a guitar. He's not technical but he's got soul. What you do with that little shooter is in my book cool. You got soul!


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

I find that the more ammo, i try and palm, the less speed i have with placing the ammo into the pouch and drawing and firing quickly :/


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Dgui, if you can be so kind to share what tubes you used and length of it?

I mostly shoot the same size of marbles, as it is the easiest and cheapest ammo for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Demyx said:


> I find that the more ammo, i try and palm, the less speed i have with placing the ammo into the pouch and drawing and firing quickly :/


When palming 10 to 15 five eighths inch marbles does take more effort to still maintain a fast pace.
3 to 5 marbles is more practical to maintain both speed and accuracy. You might try to work with half inch tracer marbles it is so easy to palm 10 at a time.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Spectre said:


> Dgui, if you can be so kind to share what tubes you used and length of it? I mostly shoot the same size of marbles, as it is the easiest and cheapest ammo for me.


Yes indeed. My favorite tubes are what Tex Shooter sells which is the small diameter natural amber and the small diameter black. The amber is faster . I all ways use tube protectors unless you are using a highly polished stainless fork. The working lenght is no longer than five and one half inches. You must view my videos on how to put tubes . That method will ensure maximum performance on any frame.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Did a lot of shooting today and found around 4 marbles is my comfort zone, to be accurate and fast when reloading and shooting, 5 is just over the limit, and with 6 i tend to drop 1 or have one extremely slow reload. Thanks Dgui!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Demyx said:


> Did a lot of shooting today and found around 4 marbles is my comfort zone, to be accurate and fast when reloading and shooting, 5 is just over the limit, and with 6 i tend to drop 1 or have one extremely slow reload. Thanks Dgui!


For a while stick with one in the chamber and two ready to go.. my only purpose for palming 10 plus ammo would be to go for as many coda cans as possible in a minute otherwise 2 or 3 palmed is practical.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

dgui said:


> Yes indeed. My favorite tubes are what Tex Shooter sells which is the small diameter natural amber and the small diameter black. The amber is faster . I all ways use tube protectors unless you are using a highly polished stainless fork. The working lenght is no longer than five and one half inches. You must view my videos on how to put tubes . That method will ensure maximum performance on any frame.


I just saw that, very cool! :thumbsup:

You don't use any 'jigs' at all, just scissor and a piece of string. You don't feel the need to stretch it before tying it?

Another question, with that setup, using the 5/8" marble, is the trajectory still flat at... say.. 33 ft?

thanks a lot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Spectre said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed. My favorite tubes are what Tex Shooter sells which is the small diameter natural amber and the small diameter black. The amber is faster . I all ways use tube protectors unless you are using a highly polished stainless fork. The working lenght is no longer than five and one half inches. You must view my videos on how to put tubes . That method will ensure maximum performance on any frame.
> ...


Here ya go.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Spectre said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed. My favorite tubes are what Tex Shooter sells which is the small diameter natural amber and the small diameter black. The amber is faster . I all ways use tube protectors unless you are using a highly polished stainless fork. The working lenght is no longer than five and one half inches. You must view my videos on how to put tubes . That method will ensure maximum performance on any frame.
> ...


Mbles fly straight at 33 to 50 feet just fine unless there are herricane force winds.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks so much dgui!

Wish you a pleasant day :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Spectre said:


> Thanks so much dgui!
> 
> Wish you a pleasant day :thumbsup:


Thank You and glad you like.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Just so ya all know, if you have not visited Dgui's youtube channel of PFS Knowledge, the tube protectors used in above video tutorial is lime green colored, medium or light exercise tubes. He says it's okay if Tex tubes fit a little loose inside protector tubes. Make sure you tie wrap protector tubes & Tex tubes so they're both tightly secure to forks. From this video, I estimated the length of protector tubes to be about 1-1/2 inches long (38 mm) which is what I use. When you pull/draw the tex tubes, at least 1/8 inch (3.2mm) or so, of protector tubes should extend beyond the fork's edges, to act as 'protector' B)


----------

